# How do I make a nest bowl



## Alan123 (Apr 26, 2014)

How do I make a nest bowl for my pair? I want them and the chicks to feel as comfortable as they can. Thanks guys


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I just go to the Dollar Store and buy a large plastic dog bowl. Give them some nesting material and let them build the nest up. Pine needles,straw or Tobacco stems for nesting material.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

that's what I do, good old dollar tree bowl and long pine needles


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Alan123 said:


> How do I make a nest bowl for my pair? I want them and the chicks to feel as comfortable as they can. Thanks guys


I have used the small kitten litter boxes or rubbermaid tote box for nest containers..they work great as there is allot of room to keep the babys in the nest. I found them at the dollar general. with the container being plastic you do have to give it a base of all clay natural cat litter or dust free pine shavings.. I use stall dry or sweet PDZ for horse stalls in the bottom and they build their nest on that ..it keeps things dry.

if you are actually breeding or letting them hatch their fertile eggs I really like to use disposible nest bowls found here...click on link and scroll down.. I like the disposible xl. 
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Alan123 said:


> How do I make a nest bowl for my pair? I want them and the chicks to feel as comfortable as they can. Thanks guys


Hey Alan,
If you have only one pair you can make your own comfortable nest bowls at home and save money. Please visit my profile album on how I make mine,you may like it. They may look hard to make but are fairly easy to make and you can line them with paper towel and change it daily when squabs hatch. They are comfortable and give grip to squabs legs so minimal nesting materials are needed.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I like the disposable paper ones from vita-king!! They work great for me. And only a buck each go-around!!! Paper ones seem to dry out quick and keep everything nice and dry all along the way! But that's just my opinion and I am sure everyone has their own opinions!!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You're welcome with your opinion^_^. I was just promoting hand craft and creativity. The satisfaction you get when your birds use your hand made ones,,,,it feels great


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

There was a thread that I enjoyed here in the past. I did a search with no luck. There was someone here on PT that made there own out of paper Mache. They even had instructions with pics on there site. I think I teased they had too much time on there hands, but it was quite impressive. I also buy the paper Vita-King bowls and do not have any moisture problems. Good luck and please post pictures if you decide to make some of your own!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeonjim,do you have few mins to spare to visit my profile album?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Pigeonjim,do you have few mins to spare to visit my profile album?


Hahahaha, I knew I seen it somewhere!! Very creative!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will spend the buck or two....lol... making a nest bowl is over the top for me.


----------

